# Fulton County



## bub commander (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone know the rules/regs around hunting in Fulton County (with a fire arm, not bow)?

Just curious.....thanks.


----------



## jessnorwood21 (Jan 3, 2011)

i dont believe that you can


----------



## bub commander (Jan 3, 2011)

I know you can't within the "City of Atlanta" but I'm curious if that extends to all of Fulton County.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Jan 3, 2011)

You can use a shotgun for waterfowl porpuses only!! I have been checked by a game warden while hunting there. I dont know about in the city limits


----------



## Barroll (Jan 3, 2011)

Im pretty sure you have to be north of hwy 20 to be able to fire a gun and i think you can only fire a shotgun or muzzle loader.  Im not sure on this though.  And if you asking because the Chattahoochee is loaded down with ducks, dont worry, it is illegal to hunt the river south of buford dam anyways.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jan 3, 2011)

Don't mean to hijack but does the same apply to Gwinnett County? I'm not trying to hunt the hooch I mean waterfowl in a private pond? Shotguns have the thumbs up?


----------



## bub commander (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys.

Reason I'm asking is b/c I may have access to hunt a small slough/pond which is on private property, in Fulton County.

It is NOT in the City of Atlanta... I believe I should be ok.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Barroll (Jan 3, 2011)

I know that people hunt ponds in fulton county.  Legal or not i think you would still probably meet the game warden cause gunshots if fulton county are usually not because someone is shooting ducks.  I say if there are enough ducks to make it worth it just do it.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jan 3, 2011)

I thought all the rules and regs. for suburban hunting were mentioned throughout the 2010-2011 rules and regulations guide.

It would be time well spent to research this and know where you stand instead of having to go to court because somebody said something about somebody saying something that was incorrect.

 If you can cipher it out of the regs then you have a leg to stand on.

I know it's not easy trying to find all the rules and regs. for a particular situation without reading the entire book.(2 or 3 times) I usually try to read the entire pile of rubbish before any hunting season starts.
 There is a lot of stuff that does not pertain to me but the "author" has a way of hiding pertinent information in amongst a bunch of horse gobble.


----------



## chadf (Jan 3, 2011)

Call mr green pants!
Ask him.


----------



## bub commander (Jan 3, 2011)

Leon, to your point, I looked in the regs and it was not made very clear to me. That's why I was looking for any other "expert" opionions on this forum.

Anyhow, thanks for the responses. I will most likely call Mr. Green Jeans although I'd be shocked if they knew exactly as well.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jan 3, 2011)

bub commander said:


> Leon, to your point, I looked in the regs and it was not made very clear to me. That's why I was looking for any other "expert" opionions on this forum.
> 
> Anyhow, thanks for the responses. I will most likely call Mr. Green Jeans although I'd be shocked if they knew exactly as well.



I think it is written so as to confuse and create havoc.

Someone might read them 3 or 4 times and still have unanswered questions.

It's almost like they would rather someone not know the difference so they could issue someone a citation that might have some credibility.

Most people are scared to death when a ranger shows up, due to the fact that they might get a citation for something they were doing and did not even know it was illegal.

If the regs want to create revenue from advertisement they should put them in one section and not plastered throughout the book. 

We all know the law is the law until you show up in court, then all bets are off.


----------



## primmative (Jan 3, 2011)

The regs only specifically speak to deer hunting with firearms in Fulton county.  Nowhere in the regular regulations or the special migratory birds regulations does is specifically speak to the use of shotguns for bird hunting in fulton county.

That being said....almost all counties in Georgia have ordinances against the discharge of a firearm within the city limits.  Additionally, most counties ban the discharge of a firearm within 500 feet of a man made building.

It might be worth your while to make a quick call to the game warden and see what his interpretation is.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Jan 3, 2011)

I talked to the local game warden here in Milton(Fulton Co.)  He said there are no regulations not allowing firearms hunting for small game, just no big game firearm hunting.  However, he did not know what Milton's laws were regarding the discharge of firearms in City Limits.  I wanted to hunt some areas around here, but really dont feel like being hassled by the local police.  I am sure if you start banging at woodies at dark :30, there will be plenty of 911 calls being made......


----------



## bub commander (Jan 3, 2011)

primmative said:


> The regs only specifically speak to deer hunting with firearms in Fulton county.  Nowhere in the regular regulations or the special migratory birds regulations does is specifically speak to the use of shotguns for bird hunting in fulton county.





10gaMafia said:


> He said there are no regulations not allowing firearms hunting for small game, just no big game firearm hunting.



This is exactly what I've discovered/been told.

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## chadf (Jan 3, 2011)

I say hunt !
You want mento run my dog? I don't even wanna bring a gun!


----------



## bub commander (Jan 3, 2011)

got my own...thanks Chad.


----------



## wwhitman (Jan 4, 2011)

i know for sure in south fulton co you can use any firearm you want as long as you are south of hwy 92  . north fulton i'm not sure


----------



## wwhitman (Jan 4, 2011)

and of course not in a city limit


----------



## primmative (Jan 4, 2011)

Is Milton even officially incorporated?

My biggest concern would be a building I didn't know about that wasn't on google maps.  Milton has seen quite a lot of development in the past couple of years.

Agree with everyone though....make those woodies pay for lighting in a place they thought was safe. Boom boom boom.


----------



## goose buster (Jan 5, 2011)

You can small game hunt in Fulton County with firearms.I used to coon hunt rabbit hunt & duck hunt in Fulton County. I been checked numerous times by the GW.no problem. EVEN NORTH OF 92.NOT IN THE  CITY LIMITS!!


----------



## mjarboe (Jan 5, 2011)

Pretty sure you are legal, call the ranger to be sure.  The other suggestion would be to call the local police and let them know where you are hunting so when the get the calls the will know.  They will still come out to check but you probably wont be greated at gunpoint.  This happened to a friend of mine and the police said to just let them know next time.  Also good idea to give them your car/truck and license plate number so they can drive by and confirm it is you.


----------



## bub commander (Jan 5, 2011)

Appreciate all the responses...


----------

